# Android phone repair cost telcos billions [STUDY]



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2011)

Crappy news for consumers but then when making money in tech doing it cheaply is a must for too many companies.



> Fitting older versions of Google's Inc popular Android software to cheaper cellphones could send the repair costs of global telecoms operators up as much as $2 billion, a study by wireless services firm WDS showed.
> 
> Costly hardware failures are more common on Android devices than on Apple Inc iPhones and Research In Motion Inc BlackBerry phones, which have strict control over the components used in their devices, WDS data showed.
> 
> ...


----------



## mauvais (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheap phones go wrong shock. What has that got to do with Android?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

Thread title statement: "Android phone repair *cost telcos billions*"
Actual text: "Fitting older versions of Google's Inc popular Android software to cheaper cellphones *could* send the repair costs of global telecoms operators *up as much as $2 billion*..."

The comments section on the Telegraph's report seems to have more sensible responses to this pointlessly vague "research":


> This is a ground-breaking research!!!
> Who knew that cheaper things break more than expensive things!!
> Personally, my mind is blown!





> Nothing to do with Android software then - merely the use of cheap hardware. A non story: you get what you pay for and not everyone wants to be tied to Apple and their higher priced hardware, which can be matched by better Android operated phones.





> you don't say! a phone that cost less than £100 doesn't last as long a £500 plus one





> Cheap phones break more, well thanks for that Captain Obvious.





> Why should any manufacturer choose to offer below spec handsets for a particular phone Operating System?
> This reads like an act of sabotage by a rival OS provider or maker that competes with Android


----------



## elbows (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the most useless and misleading thread I've clicked on for ages. Boo, down with this sort of thing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 4, 2011)

A mod should replace "Android" in the title with "Cheap" instead. Then add "Like.... durrrr " at the end.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

This really is a shitty thread.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah. Cheap stuff is less durable then expensive stuff shock!! K_E has been possessed by the spirit of Steve Jobs. "Annndroiid, Goooooogull.... I shall crush you.... CRUSH YOU!! HA HA HA" etc, or something.

Bit lame though, you're usually more on it than this, K_E


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 4, 2011)

Can we club together and get Kid_Eternity a T-shirt with the slogan: "I've got an iPhone, Android's shit, iPhones are GREAT!!!"

Clearly he wants the world to know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> Can we club together and get Kid_Eternity a T-shirt with the slogan: "I've got an iPhone, Android's shit, iPhones are GREAT!!!"
> 
> Clearly he wants the world to know.



You stump up the cash and I'll get my designer mates to pull together the images.


----------

